# Just wondering ????



## alliballi (Dec 3, 2012)

Total newbie but been doing a lot of reading I understand there are 2 types of Classic or maybe Gaggia`s in general. Pre Phillips take over and post Phillips take over. What is the difference or changes and where they improvements on post take over models if any and when was the take over ??? thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

no real differences, internals are same. in 2008 gaggia introduced the small solenoid and stopped producing the large one. the early small ones 2009-2010 did have an issue where they split and leaked onto the coil causing shorting. i believe the newer ones have sorted the issue. if looking for recon with large one i have a few from £80

regards

mark


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Would that mean that a classic that says made in Italy and has no mention of Phillips has the large solenoid or is there an easy way to work out how old one is.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

gaggia switched production of manual machines to romania around 2008


----------



## karmacafe (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine has a date sticker on base of unit !


----------

